# ISO: Home-made Alfredo sauce recipe.



## clutch_n_meth (Feb 26, 2007)

Does anyone have a homemade alfredo sauce recipe they wouldn't mind sharing with me?


----------



## luc_h (Jun 6, 2007)

(empty)


----------



## crlevesque (Jul 16, 2007)

I have a really good base for Alfredo.

1. on med.-low heat sweat 2 cloves of chopped garlic in butter
2. add 1 cup of cream or 1/ and 1/2 (cream is worth it though).
3. add nutmeg (just a bit goes a long way) and black pepper.
4. when cream starts to boil add you pasta and 1/2 c. of Parmesan cheese.
5. bake in oven at 350 for 5 min or broil for 30 sec to crisp.

Serves about 2 people. Portions might be a bit off, but close. I have made this recipe many times. From here you can add tomatoes, Parsley, shrimp, etc... If you forgo the nutmeg add 1/2 jalapeño, a shot of tequila, and juice from 1/2 a lime for Mexican infused tequila.


----------

